# Accommodations for un-flighted budgie



## sasita (8 mo ago)

My budgie’s previous owner clipped his wings and he can’t fly. I have a playground on one side of the room, and the home cage on the other.

My budgie tries to fly over but falls to the ground and must walk to the rest of the way. I’ve put up grids so he can climb up to the cages from the ground when it happens. But mostly he’s too scared to try, and spends all day in the home cage while his buddy flies around. And I think he finds it humiliating to accept my help. (He knows how to step up and isn’t actually scared of me, but he shies away whenever I approach suggesting I carry him over.)

I’ve tried draping a rope across the room connecting the cages, but he’s scared to use it. I think he needs something more secure and closer to the walls.

I am not very handy, so I can’t come up with stuff but I am very good at following instructions 😅 Any ideas?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would move the playground and the cage closer together and maybe you can rig up a ladder that goes from the cage to the playground. How long ago were the wings clipped?


----------



## sasita (8 mo ago)

Cody said:


> I would move the playground and the cage closer together and maybe you can rig up a ladder that goes from the cage to the playground. How long ago were the wings clipped?


Thanks for the suggestion! I can’t move them much closer together unfortunately.

I don’t want to move the playground at all because I think it would be disruptive for the other bird, he really loves it there. It’s also the only spot I could put anything where they’d hang out and get natural sunlight. And the cage is big so there are limited options, even if I rearranged the room it would still be about six feet away from the playground.

I wonder if anyone has suggestions for a ‘stepping stone’ type of path? With perches/landing pads periodically? But how to attach them to the wall and/or put them on stands somehow?

I have rigged up a system of ladders, rope, and wrapped dowels connecting both areas with his old cage in between. He’s used it successfully. But it’s not sustainable, it stretches across the room blocking the doorway and the closet lol

As for how long it’s been I’ve had him two months and they said they’d clipped his wings shortly before then.


----------

